
New CEO Wants ARRL to Serve All Ages and Amateur Radio Interests - nickysielicki
http://www.arrl.org/news/view/new-ceo-wants-arrl-to-serve-all-ages-and-amateur-radio-interests
======
rmason
I'm a ham and long time ARRL member. Also was a long time friend of Dave
Sumner the former CEO. I haven't been happy at all with the direction of the
League since Sumner retired.

But this new guy shows some promise. To me the money quote in this story is
“Young people in general don’t join organizations, but they join causes”. My
gut tells me he's right but I'm not sure yet how that translates into specific
programs.

